# Ancient Antarctic lake to be probed....



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011...ion-to-drill-into-ice-buried-lake/?test=faces



> _This mission will hopefully yield new knowledge about the evolution of life on Earth *and other planets*..._


 

Did I miss something?   Has life been discovered on other planets?    

Still, I'm anxious to see what they pull up from that ancient lake.    Should be interesting.....


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

Will definitely be interesting, however, they wont find anything that proves evolution or God doesn't exist like so many would hope or think.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 11, 2011)

don't jump the string, Sting!   lol   who knows....they may find evidence of these 'proto cells' that, if evolution is true, had to have existed.


2 miles of ice!   that's a lot!   Have any of you ever read about those WWII planes (or WWI, can't remember) that were buried in ice?   It was amazing how much ice covered these planes in a short, known amount of time.    I'll have to dig that up.   (no pun intended)


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 11, 2011)

article about buried WWII planes.   260 feet of ice covered them in 'only' 50 years.

http://www.nytimes.com/1988/08/04/u...-found-in-greenland-in-ice-260-feet-deep.html


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 11, 2011)

Ive heard about mammoth meat that was preserved so well it could be thawed out , cooked and eaten. Don't know how true it was.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2011)

bigreddwon said:


> Ive heard about mammoth meat that was preserved so well it could be thawed out , cooked and eaten. Don't know how true it was.





True, a good many have been found frozen intact, and it has been sampled by a few, but I doubt if it was really good to eat, so to speak. Folks tend to think mammoths are found frozen and encased in a block of ice, all clean and slicked up. In reality, most are found frozen in mud, and look purty bad. Think of a long haired hog, flash frozen in a mudhole, and you`ll be close.


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> True, a good many have been found frozen intact, and it has been sampled by a few, but I doubt if it was really good to eat, so to speak. Folks tend to think mammoths are found frozen and encased in a block of ice, all clean and slicked up. In reality, most are found frozen in mud, and look purty bad. Think of a long haired hog, flash frozen in a mudhole, and you`ll be close.



Is it normal that I'm hungry now?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 11, 2011)

I didn't know there's a Southern Ocean.  Good to know.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 12, 2011)

bigreddwon said:


> Is it normal that I'm hungry now?



Yeah, that's for sure.  I was getting hopeful until Nic's post  !


----------

